# Smooth Crabgrass



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Weed experts looks like smooth crabgrass from what I found - please verify.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Whatever it is, Quinclorac will kill it. Add MSO and or NIS and don't water or mow for awhile.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @SCGrassMan !


----------

